# Upstate NY Weather 2013-2014



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Never got out of the 50s today...that's cold enough to talk about SNOW!


----------



## to_buy (Dec 19, 2005)

My son is in Alfred University. He said flurries this morning. I am in New Jersey, fixing 120 plow truck for nj transit. I will check in from time to time


----------



## cet (Oct 2, 2004)

I think you might need to update your title, 2014-2015.


----------



## rdfenn3 (Dec 9, 2011)

Felt like it was gonna snow this morning in buffalo. 35 when I got to the shop this morning


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

cet;1849042 said:


> I think you might need to update your title, 2014-2015.


There I go...living in the past again


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No one in Albany can get it right!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

That's because everyone in Albany takes their orders from everyone in Manhattan


----------

